# CRNA postoperative pain management



## breanne (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where I would be able to find according to Medicare the guidelines for billing a CRNA for postoperative pain management. One of the Dr's would like written proof. 

Thanks,
Breanne Biehl CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 3, 2009)

Look at Chapter 12 of the CMS manual.  Sections 50 and 140 have anesthesia billing specifications.  I have attached the web link below.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

Julie, CPC


----------



## breanne (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank-you for your help. I appreciate it!!!

-Breanne CPC


----------

